# Need Info on a Emossed Schweppes Bottle



## Cbenge (Mar 23, 2012)

I found this Embossed Schweppes bootle while on a bottle hunt. I cant find any background on it. Has anyone come across this bottle before?

 Curt


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 23, 2012)

Hello Curt,

 Welcome to the A-BN, and thanks for bringing the Schweppes.

 Can't quite see the embossing too well, but it looks like the fountain model from where I sit. Closer up photos of the embossing and the lip would be nice to see. A transcription of the embossing might be helpful, as well. It's looking late Victorian to me.




From.


----------



## Cbenge (Mar 23, 2012)

I'll re shoot the pic's and give a better description


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 26, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Cbenge
> 
> More Pics


 



> ORIGINAL:  Cbenge
> 
> Here's clearer info:
> 
> ...


 
 Hello Curt,

 You needn't start a new thread for each post. They will become dispersed, and any continuity will be lost. Just reply to the original thread.

 You didn't take one of the "Fountain" trade mark, eh?  Scweppes were prolific producers of bottles, in many shapes and sizes. This one looks like a cordial to me.

Here's an excellent site on Schweppes history. The Fountain Logo started after the Great Exhibition of 1851. Is there no other embossing or maker's mark on the base?


----------



## Cbenge (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for the Info!

 There are no markings on the base and I can not locate any makers marks.


----------



## Cbenge (Mar 26, 2012)

More Pics


----------

